# Nikon D3200 LCD screen



## Adam.Szotyori (Jun 12, 2012)

Hy!

Only the LCD screen on the Nikon D3200 worth the price difference between the Nikon D3200 and the D3100?


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 13, 2012)

Adam.Szotyori said:


> Hy!
> 
> Only the LCD screen on the Nikon D3200 worth the price difference between the Nikon D3200 and the D3100?



It also has more megapixelzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz. I was using a D3100 today actually, and thought about how shatty the LCD was... But in addition to the screen, and resolution, the D3200 also has:

Better Dynamic Range
Better Color Depth
An external mic jack
Better high ISO noise handling
Plus, it's lighter

But the reality is, you can produce great photos with any camera. It just takes knowing how to use it.


----------



## Adam.Szotyori (Jun 13, 2012)

Yes, the better dynamic range, the better color depth would be great, but I consider that 14MP is enough.


----------



## darrenberk (Jun 26, 2012)

Adam.Szotyori said:


> *Re: Nikon D3200 LCD screen*
> Hy!
> Only the LCD screen on the Nikon D3200 worth the price difference between the Nikon D3200 and the D3100?



I think it's really worth upgrading to the d3200 if you're a d3100 owner. most buyers are actually confused between the d3200 and d5100 as they have the same price and almost the same features.


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 26, 2012)

I think the 3200 also allows for wireless shutter release, the 3100 don't

I don't think it's worth upgrading from the 3100 to 3200.  I have a 3100, if I am going to upgrade, it's going to be worthwhile.  Jumping from a beginner dSLR to a beginner dSLR is just silly IMO


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 26, 2012)

darrenberk said:


> Adam.Szotyori said:
> 
> 
> > *Re: Nikon D3200 LCD screen*
> ...



If you already own the D3100, it's really NOT worth upgrading IMO. 

It's more of a lateral move, entry level to entry level.


----------



## zamanakhan (Jun 26, 2012)

darrenberk said:


> Adam.Szotyori said:
> 
> 
> > *Re: Nikon D3200 LCD screen*
> ...



i think a better upgrade would be a d5200 when it comes out, but not the d3200. Hold onto your camera till that comes out. Or hell wait till the d7100 or 7200 comes out, you camera wont go obsolete just because a new line is released. You can easily wait two full lines before needing to upgrade. I just purchased a d70s recently just to have a camera to fool around with while i wait for my preorder of d800 and i am taken back as to how well it performs.


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 26, 2012)

The d5200 will still be an entry level dslr.  There is no point to upgrade from an entry level to a "fancier" entry level. The 3xxx's and 5xxx's are entry level dslr's.  One just has a bit more than the other, but both are still entry/beginner level.


----------

